# Cookers



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Picked up the keys to the new place and we need to buy a cooker. I've never liked the idea of gas bottles and a rubber pipe but obviously how things are done here. Saw a few all electric cookers for sale but they are a lot more expensive and I'm wondering how much the DEWA would be with an all electric cooker.

Anyone any experience? Or anyone actually know how safe gas cookers and the bottle actually are, am I worrying over nothing?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Just for your info if you are moving into an apartment in a newer building over 20 floors, then you have no choice -it will have to be electric.
Yes Electric cookers are very expensive here.
Never personally had any problems with gas, if it is leaking you will smell it. Make sure you are using a reliable company to install it, they will check the connections.
In most villas the bottle sits outside.
IMO gas cooks better than Electric.
Compared to UK electricity is cheap here, cooking electric wont break the bank and you don't have to buy the bottles.
It really is down to personal choice I guess.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

What's a cooker???


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> What's a cooker???


LOL xx

Rossi - where did you find to live? :clap2::eyebrows::clap2::eyebrows:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

wandabug said:


> LOL xx
> 
> Rossi - where did you find to live? :clap2::eyebrows::clap2::eyebrows:


Took the place in Al Bada'a/Jumeriah in the end. Lovely leafy street and getting to like the location in general. On the downside the villa was used as bachelor/partition space before us and the place is filthy. The trade off of us being able to afford it I guess.

Re: the cooker there is a hard wired electrical point and judging by the hole in the kitchen unit it looks like a gas bottle was kept in there too. We have a gas bottle where we are now and never give it a second thought most of the time, but then occasionally do wonder how safe they are, especially with the high standards of quality control and workmanship here in Dubai.


----------

